# Apple TV n'apparait plus dans iTunes



## radar (7 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

depuis plusieurs jours, mon &#63743;tv n'apparaît plus dans mon iTunes, dans la liste des matériels.
Pour info :
 l'&#63743;tv est connecté au même sous-réseau que le mac sur lequel est lancé iTunes,
 iTunes est à jour,
 j'arrive à me connecter sur l'&#63743;tv (en ssh par exemple),
 l'&#63743;tv apparaît dans la liste des sorties audio possibles d'iTunes,
 j'ai, bien évidemment, redémarré plusieurs fois l'&#63743;tv et l'iTunes en question,
 j'ai déconnecté l'&#63743;tv de iTunes (dans les réglages de l'&#63743;tv) et essayé de le recréer et
 dernière chose, importante, l'&#63743;tv n'apparaît pas non plus sur mon Macbook.

À cause de cette dernière remarque, je pense que le problème vient de l'&#63743;tv, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire pour le régler.
Si quelqu'un a une solution, qu'il n'hésite pas à la partager.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

radar a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> &#8226; dernière chose, importante, l'&#63743;tv n'apparaît pas non plus sur mon Macbook.
> 
> À cause de cette dernière remarque, je pense que le problème vient de l'&#63743;tv, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire pour le régler.


Pas forcement de Apple TV
( eviter le raccourci  logo , il ne passe pas en visu )

Est ce que utilitaire disque le voit?

-
c'est peut etre
- un fichier ( de reseau ) qui  vazouille
-le branchement ( physique)
ou la gestion du branchement  dans l'OS


----------



## radar (9 Septembre 2008)

Je ne suis pas chez moi jusqu'à jeudi, je regarderai à mon retour sur l'utilitaire disque le voit.
Mais je ne comprends pas la suite de tes remarques :
Un fichier disque qui vazouille ? Un ficheir disque sur l'Apple Tv ou sur l'iMac ?
De quel(s) branchement(s) et sa (leur) gestion parles-tu ? Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire. Et tu parles d'un éventuel branchement physique, peux-tu préciser un peu plus stp ?
J'aurais dû le signaler avant, mais l'Apple TV a déjà apparu dans iTunes et ça marchait très bien. Je n'ai rien fait de spécial qui justifie cette disparition.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2008)

mais c'est rien de mysterieux 
tu as deux appareils ( mac et Apple TV)
ca fait 
-3 series de causes physiques  possibles ( A ou B  et branchement A-B)
+
 causes software : fichier sur mac 
-
tests de base
essayer via un autre compte OSX
faire via utilitaire disque  examen de volume ( et reparation si besoin) 
et idem avec les autorisations


----------



## radar (16 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour ton aide, mais toujours le même problème.
L'Apple Tv n'apparaît ni sur mon iMac ni sur le Macbook.

On verra ce soir avec la 10.5.5.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2008)

là c'est bizarre

2 fois le même souci sur 2 machines

ca pointe vers Apple TV ( ou branchement)


----------



## radar (16 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai rien changé au niveau du branchement. L'Apple TV a toujours accès au net, il est connecté sur le même réseau que les deux machines et est accessible, via ssh par exemple, à partir des deux machines.
Je pense aussi que le problème provient de l'Apple TV, mais je n'ai aucune envie de tout réinstaller, j'ai peur de perdre les données sur le disque (films, séries, etc).


----------



## radar (17 Septembre 2008)

Bon, un début de réponse.

Hier, j'ai décidé de remettre les réglages d'usine pour récupérer mon Apple Tv dans iTunes.
J'ai bien évidemment perdu tout ce qu'il y avait sur le disque dur, mais j'avais fait une sauvegarde auparavent.

J'ai donc récupéré un Apple TV en 1.1 avec un disque vide. Il apparaissaît dans mon iTunes. Après mise à jour en 2.1, il apparaîssait toujours. Après le patchstick, NitoTV et tous les softs qu'il installe, mon Apple TV et iTunes se voyaient toujours. Ce n'est que quand j'ai installé Take2USB que j'ai perdu la connexion.

PS : Pour info, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire marcher AFP et l'install de l'USB ne s'est fait qu'avec le Take2USB.

PPS : j'aurais dû aller chercher ici avant, ils en parlaient.


----------



## GregABCSYS (23 Septembre 2008)

Salut Radar,

Tu peux développer un peu si tu y es arrivé ?

Perso, j'ai le même problème que toi, l'AppleTV n'apparaît plus dans iTunes et l'AFP/Bonjour ne fonctionne pas ! Le seul moyen de se connecter est en SSH ou USB .

D'après ce que j'ai lu sur l'autre forum, ils disent que le problème vient de Take2USB... mais comment désinstaller ce patch  ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## radar (25 Septembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas le désinstaller et je ne pense pas que ce soit possible (facilement).
J'ai dû tout refaire : réglage usine (1.1 dans mon cas), mise à jour vers 2.1, install de l'USB via nitoTV et ça marche.


----------

